# Tool zur Musikerkennnung (ähnlich Shazam) für PC?



## Bonkic (29. September 2009)

*Tool zur Musikerkennnung (ähnlich Shazam) für PC?*

gibts so was?
 gefunden hab ich tunatic.
 dessen erkennungsrate ist aber eher bescheiden, gelinde gesagt.
 danke schon mal.


----------



## Mothman (29. September 2009)

*AW: Tool zur Musikerkennnung (ähnlich Shazam) für PC?*

Hab nur das noch gefunden, aber da musst du selber singen.    

http://www.midomi.com/


----------



## Bonkic (29. September 2009)

*AW: Tool zur Musikerkennnung (ähnlich Shazam) für PC?*



Mothman schrieb:


> Hab nur das noch gefunden, aber da musst du selber singen.


 
 glaub mir, das will keiner. 
 ich muss in diversen singstar-runden regelmässig auf mein recht bestehen, auch mal ins mirko plärren zu dürfen.
 freiwillig lässt mich da keiner mehr ran und auch die duettpartner stehen nicht gerade schlange. 
 das tut schon weh.


----------



## Stoxn (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: Tool zur Musikerkennnung (ähnlich Shazam) für PC?*

Also Tunatic ist mittlerweile eigentlich ziemlich gut. Die Datenbank dahinter ist leider noch nicht so ausgereift wie bei Shazam, aber der "Tunalyzer" analysiert die Titel, die die Community hochläd. Deshalb wächst die Datenbank ständig und ich schätze dass so in einem Jahr die Ergebnisse dann gleichwertig sind wie Shazam. Deutsche Titel fehlen halt momentan noch einige...

 http://knol.google.com/k/christoph-stockmann/shazam-f%C3%BCr-den-pc/2o6u2g6xfx3th/83#


----------

